# FR: avoir une belle merde



## lemoutonblanc

Bonjour/bonsoir 
J’ai une petite question (un peu drôle, j’avoue). Quelqu’un m’a montré une affiche dans une salle de bain avec la phrase « avoir une belle merde ». Je me demande pourquoi est-ce qu’il y a l’infinitif « avoir » même si c’est une « commande »-pourquoi pas l’impératif (ou est-ce que ce n’est pas correct)?
Merciiii!


----------



## Bezoard

Si c'est un ordre, effectivement l'impératif "aie, ayons, ayez" est possible.
Cela dit, l'infinitif est souvent utilisé pour des formes adoucies d'ordre ou de recommandation.
_Ne pas fumer dans cette salle.
Entrer sans frapper._


----------



## olivier68

Quelques points pour compléter la réponse de Bezoard :
1- lorsque cela est possible, utiliser l'infinitif évite de se demander à quelle personne utiliser l'impératif ;
2- lorsqu'un infinitif est utilisé à valeur d'impératif, on peut souvent le comprendre en imaginant un petit bout de phrase initial, par exemple :
-  [Veuillez / Il vous est demandé de /Merci de] _Ne pas fumer dans cette salle.
-  _[Veuillez / Vous pouvez / Il vous est demandé d' /Merci d']_ Entrer sans frapper._
3- il est, en français, une catégorie de textes dans lesquels impératif et infinitf sont complètememnt interchangeables : c'est celle des recettes de cuisine. Vous les trouverez soit à l'infinitif, soit à l'impératif (en général, 2ème personne du pluriel, éventuellement 1ère personne du singulier, en particulier si la recette s'adresse à un enfant).

@lemoutonblanc : dans l'exemple que vous donnez, hors contexte supplémentaire, il ne me semble pas immédiatement évident que ce soit un impératif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour la question de l'infinitif ou de l'impératif pour les listes de choses à faire, voir aussi :
FR: impératif / infinitif - pour des instructions, notamment dans une liste
infinitif / impératif - directive, liste d'instructions, mode d'emploi, etc. - forum Français Seulement

Cela dit, même si cet infinitif est très probablement une mauvaise traduction de _Have a nice poop_, ce n'est pas nécessairement un ordre adouci comme l'a suggéré Olivier ; cela peut aussi être simplement la nominalisation de l'expression, traduit alors plutôt par un _gerund_ en anglais.


----------



## olivier68

Auquel cas, on verrait l'affaire en français sous un angle de subjonctif (volitif) plutôt que sous la forme d'un impératif, même si les formes conjuguées se confondent au pluriel ?


----------



## OLN

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, même si cet infinitif est très probablement une mauvaise traduction de _Have a nice poop_, ce n'est pas nécessairement un ordre adouci comme l'a suggéré Olivier ; cela peut aussi être simplement la nominalisation de l'expression, traduit alors plutôt par un _gerund_ en anglais.


Piètre traduction, effectivement. 
Je vois plutôt un impératif exprimant un souhait, comme "Have a nice day", que le _gerund_ "Having a nice poop" (qui pourrait être sous forme de question "[Are you] having a...?").

Euh ..., dans le mauvais goût de "Have a nice poop":  "Chiez/Caguez bien" ?  "Faites un beau caca" ? "Moulez-en une belle" ?
L'infinitif "Veiller à..." peut passer, mais une liste d'action comme dans une recette (1. Se brosser les dents 2. Faire un beau caca, etc.) n'est à priori pas le sens voulu.


lemoutonblanc said:


> Quelqu’un m’a montré une affiche dans une salle de bain


Probablement plutôt dans des toilettes  bathroom - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com


lemoutonblanc said:


> Je me demande pourquoi est-ce qu’il y a l’infinitif « avoir » même si c’est une « commande »-pourquoi pas l’impératif (ou est-ce que ce n’est pas correct)?


L'ensemble de la traduction est pour moi mauvaise et tombe à plat ou plouf ! dans la cuvette . A la limite, "Faire/Faites une belle merde", mais pas "avoir". "Avoir une merde" signifie plutôt "avoir un emmerdement/un sacré ennui".

P.S. : Je me demande pourquoi il y a.../ pourquoi on emploie (question indirecte)


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> A la limite, "Faire/Faites une belle merde"


Ou alors _Passez une belle merde !_


----------



## olivier68

On s'éloigne de la légereté du subjonctif volitif  
Mais bon, comme la maison ne recule devant aucun sacrifice pour la défense et l'illustration de la langue française et qu'il faut parfois mettre les mains dans le cambouis pour l'honneur de la francophonie, on pourra également suggérer :
"_Coulez-en un beau_", le masculin se référant ici à "bronze", selon l'expression admise.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais on perd alors la référence à _Have a nice *day*_… encore que l'on puisse aussi _couler des jours heureux_ !


----------



## Willy_260290

Fallait-il aussi y voir un jeu de mots (douteux ?) avec la "belle mère" ?


----------



## olivier68

@willy... Je ne connais pas. Pouvez-vous préciser ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Par exemple : _une belle-mère de perdue, une belle merde coulée_. 

Oui, c'est bien douteux, et je doute (!) que ce soit un jeu de mots voulu dans la phrase proposée initialement.


----------



## olivier68

Ah. OK ! Bon, je doute aussi ! En anglais... ça passe moins bien !


----------



## Willy_260290

Simple idée qui m'avait traversé l'esprit. Et voilà maintenant que celui-ci se met à rapprcher et "beau caca" et "beau-papa"… Qu'on vienne m'exorciser !


----------



## olivier68

Ego te absolvo !


----------

